# When to change the timing belt?



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

I am looking at a 1993 Talbot based 2.5D (non-turbo) with 34,000 miles on the clock. The seller has no proof of then the belt(s) were changed last but has said they look 'like new'.

When should these be changed and how expensive would it be?

Thanks.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

For peace of mind I would change the belt.
Lack of use could be worse than a lot of use.
e.g. Just had ours changed at less than 16k miles. 2005 Mh is just over 5 years old so not had a lot of use.

Dave p

EDIT ours cost "£218 on a 2.8 turbo a few weeks ago.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

No contest at all change it as soon as possible. It will cost a few hundred quid.

If it snaps it will wreck the engine and that will cost a fortune. 

DO NOT RISK IT    

If the previous owner "Doesnt remember" when it was done it clearly hasnt been done. You cannot tell anything looking at a cam belt (other than its black and has teeth on it )


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks. 

Yes, I would change it for peace of mind but I was wondering what the official mileage/age gap between changes is.

Also, I need to know how much it would cost please.

Thanks.

Edit: OK, a few hundred pounds: thanks.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yep agreed. I did the same thing when in doupt change it, then you'll have a bench mark to work on, every 4/5 years for a cam belt change, its just the belt ageing not necessary the mileage one dose..


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks. 

From the history the seller has given me, the belt must be over ten years old.

It is just one belt?


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

there's only one cam belt, but there will be an alternator belt down there as well and you'd be well advised to change it as well while you're paying someone to be deep in the bowels of the engine


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes - as advised by others get it changed! It is advisable to have new tensioners fitted as well if this is applicable to your model. Although I live in NE Scotland I use C & M Autoservices in Lancaster for nearly all my mechanical work as they do a really good job at good prices. Mark knows motorhomes inside out. I had the belt and tensioners changed by C & M a few months back on my 5 year old Burstner (Fiat 2.8jtd). I can't recall the exact cost but everything included it was under £200. C & M have EHU if you want to stay overnight.

Tony


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

the cam belt kit should come come with replacement pulleys as well... mine was replace at C & M in lancaster as well, mark is very nice and has nothing to hide as he'll let you watch him at work all day if need be and stayed over two nights


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Richard_M said:


> I am looking at a 1993 Talbot based 2.5D (non-turbo) with 34,000 miles on the clock. The seller has no proof of then the belt(s) were changed last but has said they look 'like new'.
> 
> When should these be changed and how expensive would it be?
> 
> Thanks.


I would agree with all that's been said but add, use genuine parts there are cheaper ones out there but, you will not get the same quality and durability out of them as with genuine.

Ron


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Change it and only use genuine parts not halfords. Dennis


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Belts*

I bought a 1995 Ducato 4 years ago but only changed the belts and tensioners last year at the mileage the manufacturer recommended. I used off the shelf parts (gates) belts. Cost £80 + fitting @ £80.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Personally, I would change it asap if no proof. My brother in law had it go on a Volvo car in France a couple of years ago while towing his caravan home. 
Cost Euro 6300

Your M/H will probably be your pride and joy and a big investment no matter what age, better to have peace of mind.


----------

